# Ελληνική και Ξένη Ακτοπλοΐα - Greek and Foreing Coastal Navigation > Συμβατικά Ε/Γ - Ο/Γ (Ropax Ships- Roll-On-Roll-Off-Passenger-ship/ferry) > Ξένα πλοία (Foreign Ships) >  Red Star I [Gabriel Scott,Sandefjord,Fenno Star,Scandinavia,Terje Vigen,Viking III]

## .voyager

Μια φωτογραφία ενός εκ των δύο αδερφών του Μedia II της EΛΜΕΣ. To πλοίο συνδέει το Brindisi με τη Βλώρα.

IMG_6609.JPG

----------


## Appia_1978

Καλημέρα, φίλε Voyager! Πολύ ωραία φωτογραφία  :Very Happy: 
Πόσο πρόσφατη είναι; Το πλοίο, ταξιδεύει αυτές τις εβδομάδες;

----------


## .voyager

> Πόσο πρόσφατη είναι; Το πλοίο, ταξιδεύει αυτές τις εβδομάδες;


Καλή σου μέρα! Βεβαίως ταξιδεύει  :Wink:  Η φωτογραφία τραβήχτηκε την Πέμπτη στο Μπρίντιζι.

----------


## sea_serenade

> Μια φωτογραφία ενός εκ των δύο αδερφών του Μedia II της EΛΜΕΣ. To πλοίο συνδέει το Brindisi με τη Βλώρα.


Αχ αυτά είναι!!! Μήπως να πεταχτώ μέχρι την Αυλώνα (ή Βλώρα στην τοπική διάλεκτο)? Για να δω, πόσα km είναι απο εδώ.....

----------


## Appia_1978

Ευχαριστώ πολύ  :Very Happy: 




> Καλή σου μέρα! Βεβαίως ταξιδεύει  Η φωτογραφία τραβήχτηκε την Πέμπτη στο Μπρίντιζι.

----------


## nippon

Kαποιος συμφορουμιτης να μας πει εκτος απο το REDSTAR I ποια αλλα εχουν οι γειτονες μας οι Αλβανοι?

----------


## Rocinante

> Kαποιος συμφορουμιτης να μας πει εκτος απο το REDSTAR I ποια αλλα εχουν οι γειτονες μας οι Αλβανοι?


Εννοεις ποια εδρευουν Αλβανια? Αν εννοεις ποια δρομολογουνται μπορω να βοηθησω.
 Θα παρακαλεσω οποιον ξερει περισσοτερα να διορθωσει και να συμπληρωσει.
European Seaways : Απολλων - Ιονις
Adria Ferries : Riviera Adriatica (Δαιδαλος) -Riviera del Conero
Agemar : Grecia - Arberia - Venezia
Venturis Ferries : Siren- Athens- Polaris
Tirrenia di Navigazione: Flaminia - Domiziana
Azzurra Lines : Azzurra (Γραμμη Bari -Shengjin)
G. Lines : Santa maria I
Agudimos Lines : Ionian Spirit
Red Star Ferries : Red star I

Αυτα ξερω εγω.

----------


## sea_serenade

Μια μικρή διόρθωση μόνο:

Ventouris Ferries: Siren - Athens - Rigel όπου το SIREN βρίσκεται αυτό τον καιρό σε ακινησία, δεμένο στο λιμάνι της Ηγουμενίτσας.

----------


## Appia_1978

Το Azzurra και το Santa Maria I ταξιδεύουν αυτόν τον καιρό;

----------


## Rocinante

To Santa Maria νομιζω οτι το εχω δει να ταξιδευει τελευταια. Το Azzurra δεν εχω ιδεα.
Υπηρχε και το Europa I της Skenderbeg Ferries αλλα δοκιμασε ενα περιεργο δρομολογιο και δεν επιασε. Παραμενει δεμενο

----------


## Appia_1978

Merci, Rocinante!




> To Santa Maria νομιζω οτι το εχω δει να ταξιδευει τελευταια. Το Azzurra δεν εχω ιδεα.
> Υπηρχε και το Europa I της Skenderbeg Ferries αλλα δοκιμασε ενα περιεργο δρομολογιο και δεν επιασε. Παραμενει δεμενο

----------


## Rocinante

> Merci, Rocinante!


 Pas de qoi monsieur Appia...

----------


## despo

Το πλοίο θα βρεθεί στο λιμάνι της Κέρκυρας σε μία και μοναδική προσέγγιση στις 12 Ιουνίου και ωρα 07.00,
προερχόμενο απο το Μπρίντιζι. Ο λόγος της προσέγγισης αυτής είναι οτι προφανώς ειναι ναυλωμένο για να μεταφέρει τα μέλη της Διεθνούς Ιστιοπλοικής Ρεγκάτας.

----------


## juanito

Ερώτηση για τους ειδικούς.
Το RED STAR 1 ανήκει σε ειδική κατηγορία που μπορεί να εκτελεί πλόες μέχρι 20νμ απο τις ακτές σύμφωνα με στοιχεία απο το site του RINA.
Τι σημαίνει αυτό? Βλέπω τα ταξίδια που κάνει και απορώ τι σημαίνει αυτός ο περιορισμός των 20νμ.

red star 1.jpg

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Σημαίνει ότι πρέπει να είναι 20 ναυτικά μίλια από το πλησιέστερο ασφαλές λιμάνι. Έτσι μπορεί και διασχίζει το στενό του Οτράντο που είναι περίπου 40 μίλια.

----------


## juanito

> Σημαίνει ότι πρέπει να είναι 20 ναυτικά μίλια από το πλησιέστερο ασφαλές λιμάνι. Έτσι μπορεί και διασχίζει το στενό του Οτράντο που είναι περίπου 40 μίλια.


Ευχαριστώ πολύ! Το είχα για 42 περιπού μίλια το στενό οπότε οριακά είναι οκ.
Τώρα η απορία μου είναι πως κάνει δρομολόγια brindisi - valona αλλά μάλλον έχουν βρεί τρόπο οι Ιταλοί να το καλύψουν.
Και πάλι ευχαριστώ για την ενημέρωση.

----------


## Ellinis

Tην προηγούμενη Δευτέρα είχα τη χαρά να δω το RED STAR I στον τελευταίο του απόπλοου από τη Ζάκυνθο για φέτος. Το πλοίο είχε ξεκινήσει στις 18/7 να κάνει ένα δρομολόγιο την εβδομάδα από Πρίντεζι προς Κέρκυρα, Παξούς, Σάμη, Ιθάκη και Ζάκυνθο διαφημιζόμενο από την RED STAR IONIAN ISLAND LINES. Τις υπόλοιπες μέρες έκανε Πρίντεζι - Αυλώνα ή Αγίους Σαράντα.
Το κλασσικό σουλούπι της σειράς VIKING με πήγε χρόνια πίσω και ζήλεψα τους τυχερούς που ταξίδευαν μαζί του. Δυστυχώς δεν μου έκανε τη χάρη να περιμένει 5 λεπτά ακόμη για να το τραβήξω από πιο κοντά...

20160905_180014.jpg
20160905_180032.jpg

----------


## Appia_1978

Συμφωνώ, είναι το τελευταίο κλασικό σκαρί που ταξιδεύει στα νερά μας. 
Εάν δεν απατώμαι, πρέπει να είναι και το μεγαλύτερο σε ηλικία ΕΓ/ΟΓ που εξακολουθεί να ταξιδεύει σε διεθνείς πλοές σε όλη την Ευρώπη.
Μια μικρή διόρθωση μόνο: Ιθάκη (δυστυχώς) δεν έπιανε  :Wink:

----------


## pantelis2009

*ΤΟ ΠΡΩΤΟ ΠΛΟΙΟ ΤΗΣ ΣΑΙΖΟΝ ΑΠΟ ΙΤΑΛΙΑ, ΕΦΤΑΣΕ ΣΗΜΕΡΑ ΣΤΗ ΣΑΜΗ*Simos Michaloglou | 17 Ιούλιος, 2017


Photo by: vlahatasamis.blogspot.gr



 Εκτύπωση Μέγεθος κειμένου 


Το πρώτο δρομολόγιο της σαιζόν από ιταλία και συγκεκριμένα από Πρίντεζι, πραγματοποίησε σήμερα το πρωί, το πλοίο* «Red Star 1»* της *Red Star Ferries*.
Το πλοίο, έφτασε στη Σάμη, στις 10 το πρωί και κατέβασε 180 επιβάτες και τριάντα ι.χ.
Το δρομολόγιό του είναι Πρίντεζι-Σάμη-Ζάκυνθος και επιστροφή.
τα δρομολόγιά του συνολικά για το καλοκαίρι 2017 είναι:




*πηγή: vlahatasamis.blogspot.gr*

----------


## dionisos

Σημερα ηταν και το Πρωτο δρομολογιο του στην ΖΑΚΥΝΘΟ. Ηλθε στις 14.00 και Αναχωρησε στις 17.00. Καλη Αρχη και καλη Σαιζον για Πλοιο και Πληρωμα

----------


## dionisos

Σημερινος Καταπλους του πλοιου στο Λιμανι της ΖΑΚΥΝΘΟΥ κανοντας Αριστερη στροφη απ'εξω απο το λιμανι και προσδεση στον Μωλο του Αγιου Νικολαου (Πρασινο Φαναρι).
20180808_122536.jpg20180808_122804.jpg20180808_123134.jpg20180808_123233.jpg20180808_123429.jpg
υ.γ. οπως παντα χωρις υδατογραφημα

----------


## dionisos

Ακομα δυο φωτογραφιες
Φωτογραφία0348.jpgΦωτογραφία0347.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Χάρμα οφθαλμών! Και χαζεύοντας το παρατήρησα οτι φέτος δεν βάψανε τη μαύρη ρίγα στο κυρίως ντεκ. Μάλλον καλύτερα είναι έτσι  :Beguiled:

----------


## pantelis2009

Εχθές το *Red Star 1* ξεκίνησε τα απ' ευθείας του ταξίδια από το Brintisi [IT] για Σάμη [Κεφαλονιά] και Ζάκυνθο.  Εδώ φωτογραφημένο στη Ζάκυνθο. Ξέρει κανείς αν είχε κίνηση ?? Καλή συνέχεια.

RED-STAR-1-04-24-072019.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Εχθές το *Red Star 1* ξεκίνησε τα απ' ευθείας του ταξίδια από το Brintisi [IT] για Σάμη [Κεφαλονιά] και Ζάκυνθο.  Εδώ φωτογραφημένο στη Ζάκυνθο. Ξέρει κανείς αν είχε κίνηση ?? Καλή συνέχεια.
> 
> RED-STAR-1-04-24-072019.jpg


Ωραίο βαπόρι μιάς άλλης εποχής,κάτι που σπανίζει σήμερα.

----------


## pantelis2009

Το* Red Star 1* προερχόμενο από την Ζάκυνθο κάνοντας ανάποδα για *να δέσει στη Σάμη*, ώστε μετά να αναχωρήσει για Brintisi [IT]. Καλή συνέχεια.

RED-STAR-1-18-01-08-2019.jpg

----------


## sylver23

Πως και δεν σε είδα;;

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Πως να τον δεις ??? Πήγες στην Σαλαμίνα ??? 

Ο Παντελής Συλβέστρο μου είναι κάτι σαν τα .....δελτία ειδήσεων. Δεν έχεις ακούσει στα δελτία που λένε "ο ανταποκρίτης μας από την Καλαμάτα μεταδίδει" ή "ο ανταποκρίτης μας από την Αλεξανδρούπολη μεταδίδει" ??? Ε, έτσι είναι και ο Παντέλος, έχει ανταποκριτές καθ' άπασαν την ελληνική (και όχι μόνο) επικράτεια !!!!!
.

----------


## sylver23

Νομιζα ότι ήταν ο ίδιος Κεφαλονιά λόγω υδατογραφήματος στην φωτο

----------


## pantelis2009

Οι φωτο φίλε Συλβέστρο έρχονται αποκλειστικά για μένα, γι' αυτό και το υδατογράφημα. Σε περιμένω Σαλαμίνα. :Satellite:

----------


## pantelis2009

Το *Red Star 1* αναχωρώντας εχθές από  *Ζάκυνθο* για Σάμη - Brintisi [IT]. Καλή συνέχεια.

RED-STAR-1-43-07-08-2019.jpg

----------


## sylver23

Πριν δυο βδομάδες στην Σάμη
(Καταχνιά τέτοια ώρα που ρθε)

RED STAR 1.jpg RED STAR 2.jpg RED STAR 3.jpg

----------


## despo

Αφου πέρασε τον Ισθμό νωρίτερα το απόγευμα, αυτή τη στιγμή φαίνεται να είναι αγκυροβολημένο ανοιχτά απο το Καλαμάκι, προκειμένου αυριο το πρωί να φτάσει στον Πειραιά. Ας ελπίσουμε οτι έρχεται να κάνει την επισκευή του εδώ και βέβαια να συνεχίσει να ταξειδεύει.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Αφου πέρασε τον Ισθμό νωρίτερα το απόγευμα, αυτή τη στιγμή φαίνεται να είναι αγκυροβολημένο ανοιχτά απο το Καλαμάκι, προκειμένου αυριο το πρωί να φτάσει στον Πειραιά. Ας ελπίσουμε οτι έρχεται να κάνει την επισκευή του εδώ και βέβαια να συνεχίσει να ταξειδεύει.


'Ηδη είναι στον ΝΜΔ.

----------


## Ellinis

O τελευταίος των... Βίκινγκ της Thoresen Ferries έχει αφήσει πλέον τα νερά μας και βρίσκετε στην Τούζλα της Τουρκίας. Πάρα τα 55 χρονάκια του φαίνεται οτι δεν το βάζει κάτω...



> According to Vesseltracker.com., the repairs on the «RED STAR 1», which  had suffered an engine failure at Piraeus on Dec 1, 2020, could not be  carried out by the crew.
> The tug «CHRISTOS XXVII» was contracted to tow the ferry to Tuzla for  permanent repairs. The towing operation commenced on April 10, 2021 with  an ETA as of April 12.
> πηγή

----------


## Ellinis

Mε το ονομα STAR N  και σημαία Palau το πλοιο άφησε την Τuzla για το Chernomorsk της Ουκρανιας

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Mε το ονομα STAR N  και σημαία Palau το πλοιο άφησε την Τuzla για το Chernomorsk της Ουκρανιας


Σύμφωνα με το equasis ανήκει στην Sea Star Ferries Ltd με έδρα την Οδησσό.

----------


## Ellinis

Το 56χρόνο πλοίο έχει πλέον δρομολογηθεί μεταξύ Chernomorsk της Ουκρανιας και Πότι της Γεωργίας, ταξιδεύοντας με την εκπληκτική  :Topsy Turvy:  ταχύτητα των 8-9 κόμβων. Ίσως και να μην μεταφέρει επιβάτες οπότε να μην τους απασχολεί ο χρόνος...

Να το δούμε φωτογραφημένο στο Πρίντεζι το καλοκαίρι του 2010 από τον φίλο Τrevor Jones:

RED STAR I-Brindisi-2 July 2010-1.jpg

----------

